# 1:20 scale figures



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Would anyone know where to find Bachmann sized figures? Basically 1:20 scale.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What do you think of Just Plain Folk.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bachmann's figures are decidedly short for 1:20.3, most around the 5' mark at the tallest. Nothing wrong with being 5', mind you, but a whole community of them would probably not win the annual flag football game. Just Plain Folks are similarly sized. I like both of those lines just fine, and use a few of them on the railroad where plausible, such as here: 










They're along the side of the station, placed there to make the relatively low freight room door appear taller than it really is. But to put them front and center on a passenger car platform or other place where their lack of altitude might be noticeable, I'd opt for the taller folks. 

For more figures of a more "typical" stature in 1:20.3, I use Rich Kapualla's Scale Humans, Ozark's Fine Folks, and  Fun and Games' line of figures. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Most Schleich figures come in 1 : 20, more or less

[url="


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Try these. Railroad Avenue has some great figures. 

http://railroadavenue.com/g-scale-figures/


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've started a poll on the  7/8ths scale forum so folks can vote on the final releases of the Sherman Pippin series. The figure/figures that get the highest votes by the time I finish the series (target date January 1st) will be put on the Preorder page for production consideration on the 1:20.32 and 7/8ths. 
You will have to join the forum to vote, but it is a really good forum so that should be to your benefit even if you don't want to vote. WARNING,,, most of the folks on this site 99.9% of them are scratch builders,,, really good scratch builders. They are also very helpful with folks that need help.


----------

